# G0438 and G0439--Time between the two



## cowgrl4ever (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone...I need to know what is the time between the two...I have been told 11 months and then I was told 365 days. Tried looking on CMS without much success, can anybody help me please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Leandra (May 3, 2012)

The info I have from CMS says G0439 is billable 12 months after G0438 has been billed. G0439 is payable every 12 months. Copay and ded do not apply to these codes. Hope that helps!


----------

